# Silver nitrate solution turning brown



## elfixx (Apr 14, 2011)

I just disolved 500g of fine silver crystal from a previous cell refining batch, solution was colorless and free of any nitric. I've added the 600ml of solution to 3l of what I beleved to be distiled water, which I found was reversed osmosis treaded water and the solution turned brown and cloudy. Does anyone know what could have happened here? I had in mind this could have something to do with sulfur but that's just a guess.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 15, 2011)

it's a long shot, but with that desciption, it sounds like the silver nitrate reacted to basic solution forming oxides...


----------



## 4metals (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree it's probably sulfur in the water. Had a similar thing happen once at a clients place when a new employee collected the RO water from the waste line so it was actually water that was concentrated in the sulfur they were trying to remove.


----------



## elfixx (Apr 15, 2011)

I've let the powder settle and decanted the solution but some of the powder remained on my anode bag that was in the solution and there is a faint trace left in solution, do you think that could affect the quality of the silver produced?


----------



## 4metals (Apr 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, unquestionably!


----------

